# Industrial Piercing :s



## Thoor (19. Februar 2010)

Moin 

Ich wollt mir son tolles Industrial Piercing machen lassen, nur hab ich das Gefühl es tut ziemlich ziemlich ziemlich weeeeeeeeeeh 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gesammelt?


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Februar 2010)

Natürlich tut das weh, ziemlich sogar, du musst bedenken das man dir dabei nen Stück Ohr weg stanzt und das gleich zwei mal. Im Gegensatz zum Piercen blutest du dabei auch wien Schwein. Ich weiß ja nicht ob du mal beim Piercer oder so warst, aber das ist auch garnicht bei jedem möglich soweit ich weiß, ich meine weil manche halt nicht genügend Knorpel am äußeren Ohrdings haben, da ist dann zwar son bisl Hautlappen, aber dadurch geht das nicht.


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich tut das weh, ziemlich sogar, du musst bedenken das man dir dabei nen Stück Ohr weg stanzt und das gleich zwei mal. Im Gegensatz zum Piercen blutest du dabei auch wien Schwein. Ich weiß ja nicht ob du mal beim Piercer oder so warst, aber das ist auch garnicht bei jedem möglich soweit ich weiß, ich meine weil manche halt nicht genügend Knorpel am äußeren Ohrdings haben, da ist dann zwar son bisl Hautlappen, aber dadurch geht das nicht.



:< wusst nicht das es so schlimm ist... ich glaub ich mach mir lieber 3. ohrloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QuakeFour (19. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> :< wusst nicht das es so schlimm ist... ich glaub ich mach mir lieber 3. ohrloch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär wohl besser für dich, Ohrringe sind eh besser als Piercings.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Februar 2010)

Naja du musst bedenken das du beim piercen nur ein Loch mit einer Nadel ins Ohr machst, für die industrials wird aber ne Hohlnadel benutzt um den Knorpel rauszustanzen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Februar 2010)

Das klingt echt verdammt schmerzhaft. :<
Und ganz ungefährlich ist es auch nicht denk ich mal oder? Mit den ganzen Nerven am Ohr...


----------



## Deanne (20. Februar 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Naja du musst bedenken das du beim piercen nur ein Loch mit einer Nadel ins Ohr machst, für die industrials wird aber ne Hohlnadel benutzt um den Knorpel rauszustanzen.



Man kann es aber auch mit einer 1,6mm-Nadel auf normalem Weg stechen. Allerdings heilt das Gewebe bei dieser Methode schlechter und langsamer.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (20. Februar 2010)

Ich muss sagen ich finde diese Art Piercing sehr interessant... ich glaube das ich mir niemals was aus dem Ohr stanzen lassen würde aber abgesehen von einer längeren Heilung bekommt man doch mit normalem durchstechen das selbe Ergebniss oder?

Und wo ich grade schon dabei bin... wie schmerzhaft ist überhaupt ein normales Piercing? Hab bisher nichts an derartigem Körperschmuck.


----------



## Reo_MC (20. Februar 2010)

Zuerst dachte ich: Industrial Piercings? Muss man sich das so vorstellen, dass man eine Fabrik ins Ohr gesetzt bekommt, die den Knorpel entfernt, das Ohr also quasi "ausblutet"? Aber Wikipedia war mal wieder schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das man aber je nach Art des Piercings bis 12 Monate (!) warten muss, ist schon heavy. Ich würde mir das nie machen lassen schon allein weil ich einfach Angst davor hab, dass mir son Verrückter ein Loch ins Ohr stanzt :O.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Februar 2010)

ne gute freundin von ir hat sich auch so was machen lassen^^ , ich finde so was unschön , dann lieber normal Piercing xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2010)

oder garkeins!
kann nich verstehen warum menschen das toll finden mit Extra Metall am körper rumzulaufen.
ich persönlich finds scheisse.
egal was für eins ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2010)

Ich find sowas immer lustig... vorallem am Flughafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich find sowas immer lustig... vorallem am Flughafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weissgold ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich hab halt gern Metall um mich rum :/


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2010)

^was zur hölle ist ein industrial piercing?


----------



## Haxxler (20. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ^was zur hölle ist ein industrial piercing?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=industrial+piercing


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2010)

musste auch erstmal googlen.. >:

sieht aber recht geil aus finde ich.. 

wenn ihr jetzt aber so schreibt wie das gemacht wird will ich es nicht ..  schmerzen über schmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

Was ist blos aus der guten alten Zeit geworden wo Männer noch richtige Männer, Frauen noch richtige Frauen und kleine pelzige Wesen von Alpha Centauri noch richtige kleine pelzige Wesen von Alpha Centauri waren...
Aber warum sollte es nach Branding und Cutting nich auch Industrial Piercing geben ^^
Wobei ich da eher die Assoziation von ner Nietenpistole hatte mit der man durchs Ohr schießt...


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

Ka was du damit sagen willst aber piercings haben nicht viel mit männlichkeit oder weiblichkeit zu tun solange du dir nicht grade pinke herzchen durch die ohren jagst...


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ka was du damit sagen willst aber piercings haben nicht viel mit männlichkeit oder weiblichkeit zu tun solange du dir nicht grade pinke herzchen durch die ohren jagst...



Ich persönlich würde mir kein Piercing stechen lassen, Ohrring nur wenn es die Freundin verlangen würde aber dann auch nur wenn es gar nicht anders geht. ^^


----------



## Haxxler (21. Februar 2010)

Hab kein Piercing und kein Tattoo. Der Trend wird bestimmt auch irgendwann mal zu Ende gehen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich keine Lust irgendwann im hohen Alter ein bunter, durchlöcherter Faltensack zu sein. Dann lieber einfach nur ein Faltensack. Sieht besser aus. Außerdem würde ich sowas nur machen wenn ich mir 100% sicher wäre, dass ich es den Rest meines Lebens tragen möchte und dass kann ich im Moment nicht.


----------



## Tassy (21. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&v=kfPM-esijWg
guckt es euch an :x


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So etwas sieht doch nicht schön aus .. oder? Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

"schön" ist relativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finds gar nicht mal so schlimm aber das ist nix für mich


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> "schön" ist relativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



seh ich auch so 
dann lieber n tatoo^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> seh ich auch so
> dann lieber n tatoo^^



/sign^^

auch wen ich noch 8 monate warten muss auf meins *sniff*


----------



## rebotic (22. Februar 2010)

Also,
die Frage ob sowas wehtut lässt sich nicht beantworten ist immer relativ zu sehen.
Meine Brustwarzen taten überhaupt nicht weh.Apadravya tat schweineweh.[Und ist inzwischen wieder raus,schade um die 100 &#8364;]
Bei mir kommts immer auf die Tagesform an,hab ich so gemerkt.

Fakt ist min. ein pieksen spürt man.Argh ich bekomm grad wieder Lust aber erstmal muss Geld für Farbe unter die Haut her.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Schwester hat sich jetzt auch ein Industrial stechen lassen finde des schaut Schmuck aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und du musst wissen ob du es willst und ob's dirs gefällt.Für andere macht man sowas nicht

Achja falls es dein erstes sein sollte und du fragen hast frag ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 


> _Deathstyle schrieb:_
> Naja du musst bedenken das du beim piercen nur ein Loch mit einer Nadel ins Ohr machst, für die industrials wird aber ne Hohlnadel benutzt um den Knorpel rauszustanzen.



Den Vorgang den du meinst nennt man Punchen.Wird gemacht um gleich größere Plugs einzusetzen[Fürs Ohrläppchen,meistens aber eher für ein Daith oder Snug] .Aber nicht um ein Industrial zu stechen.1,2er oder i.d.R. 1,6er Venenverweilkanüle.Mach den Leuten nicht so Angst in dem du hier gefährliches Halbwissen verbreitest.

LG Nick


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> /sign^^
> 
> auch wen ich noch 8 monate warten muss auf meins *sniff*



ich muss warten bis ich genug mut zusammen hab >.<


----------



## Winipek (22. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Also,
> die Frage ob sowas wehtut lässt sich nicht beantworten ist immer relativ zu sehen.
> Meine Brustwarzen taten überhaupt nicht weh.*Apadravya* tat schweineweh.[Und ist inzwischen wieder raus,schade um die 100 €]
> [..]



Autsch ...das kann ich mir denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und warum bin ich so verdammt neugierig, hätt doch auch unwissend sterben können...wie krieg ich das Bild jetzt wieder aus dem Kopf...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
Industrial find ich persönlich recht ästhetisch, wäre aber auch zu feige um mir das machen zu lassen. Kann man das nicht auch unter örtl. Betäubung machen?


----------



## rebotic (22. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Autsch ...das kann ich mir denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Selbst schuld *g* aber vllt. hätte ich auch vorwarnen sollen.
Örtliche Betäubung?Oberflächenbetäubung via EMLA-Creme wäre möglich.Ist sauteuer und lohnt sich meines erachtens nicht weils danach eh wieder wehtut bzw. drückt.

Einfach einen guten & fähigen Piercer suchen dann geht das sehr Schnell und ziemlich Schmerzlos.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Den Vorgang den du meinst nennt man Punchen.Wird gemacht um gleich größere Plugs einzusetzen[Fürs Ohrläppchen,meistens aber eher für ein Daith oder Snug] .Aber nicht um ein Industrial zu stechen.1,2er oder i.d.R. 1,6er Venenverweilkanüle.Mach den Leuten nicht so Angst in dem du hier gefährliches Halbwissen verbreitest.



Hä? Das wird vorallem deswegen gemacht weils schneller abheilt. Speziell der Knorpel in der Ohrmuschel dehnt sich nunmal nicht so schnell weswegen man die punch Methode der piercing Methode dabei vorzieht weil du dann eben nur ~1 Monat schmerzen 'bei hast und keine 6 Monate..
Ne Freundin von mir ist mit nem Piercer zusammen und der hat mir erzählt das er die Scaffolds nurnoch per punching setzt, und das wird wohl nichtnur ihm so gehen.


----------



## rebotic (22. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne bis jetzt keinen Piercer bei dem sich der Punch durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

*Apadravya ach du scheiße!!


*wer lässt sich auch seinen dödel stanzen -.-


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *Apadravya ach du scheiße!!
> *wer lässt sich auch seinen dödel stanzen -.-



Jemand, der sich auch die Nippel piercen lässt.
*hust*warm*hust*


----------



## Deanne (22. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne einige Leute, die sich die Ohrlöcher punchen lassen haben, weil es ihnen zu lange dauerte, Schritt für Schritt zu dehnen. Für mich war diese Methode allerdings nichts, weil dadurch eine Wunde entsteht, die man so schnell nicht wieder los wird. Dehnt man die Ohrlöcher, kann das zwar auch irreparable sein, aber es besteht zumindest die Chance, dass sich das Gewebe wieder halbwegs zusammenzieht.

Zum Thema Schmerzen: 

Jeder Mensch hat ein anderes Schmerzempfinden. Der eine bricht schon beim Impfen in Tränen aus, andere empfinden selbst eine stundenlange Sitzung beim Tätowierer als angenehm. Lasst euch da von niemandem etwas einreden.


----------



## rebotic (22. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *Apadravya ach du scheiße!!
> 
> 
> *wer lässt sich auch seinen dödel stanzen -.-



Stechen nicht stanzen...
Jemand,der das für sich persönlich als schick empfindet


----------



## Thoor (22. Februar 2010)

Eichelpiercing o.O einen ander klatsche oder was, ich hab ja viel verständis aber das übersteigt sogar meine grenzen... aua aua aua aua aua =/


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> Stechen nicht stanzen...
> Jemand,der das für sich persönlich als schick empfindet



öh mal so unter uns stört das nicht?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> öh mal so unter uns stört das nicht?



Ach du kacke :O.
Für mich als jmd, der sich niemals ein Ohrloch stechen oder ein Piercing machen wird (Tatoo wahrshceinlich auch nie) klingt das sehr krank. Ein Stück Metall durch die Leitung klingt nach unendlichen Qualen >.<.
Obwohl, mit nem Magneten lässt sich dann wohl viel erreichen :O.


----------



## Kremlin (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer sowas mit sich machen lässt, ist wirklich nicht mehr ganz bei Sinnen.


----------



## rebotic (22. Februar 2010)

Öhm gestört hat michs nie.

Naja zum Rest hier NC...weder krank,gestört noch sonstwas.

@Kremlin:Falsches Bild ^^


----------



## Kremlin (22. Februar 2010)

rebotic schrieb:


> @Kremlin:Falsches Bild ^^



Wie soll ich mir einen Penispiercing denn sonst vorstellen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebotic (22. Februar 2010)

Google ^^

Aber wir reden hier auch über Industrialpiercings und nich über "mein Teil"
Er wollte nen Schmerzvergleich ich hab ihm einen gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Fande auch das mein Prinz Albert und Septum schmerzhafter war als Indus. Musst du selber wissen, extrem schlimm ist es nicht. 




Atm: Hab in 2 Wochen Termin fürn Inneren Rechten Oberarm. Das wird lustig ....


----------



## XXI. (23. Februar 2010)

Was lässt am inneren Rechten oberarm machen??

Kremlin n Apadravya ist dass hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für diejenigen die sich fragen was Destilatus hat:

Prinz Albert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Septumm:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich persöhnlich würde mir nie eins von denen machen lassen, aber jeder wie ers will....


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Danke das du die Bilder gepostet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :-) +1 mein guter




Ähm Randy Marsh von SouthPark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Februar 2010)

Hört auf die Bilder zu posten, ihr verunstaltet meinen schönen Thread, das tut dcoh WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH <.<

na ja ich bleib wohl beim normalen knorpelring =/


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Februar 2010)

wieso macht man(n) sich ein piercing in den penis? ._.
sorry, ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen xD


----------



## Thoor (23. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wieso macht man(n) sich ein piercing in den penis? ._.
> sorry, ich kann das einfach nicht nachvollziehen xD




evtl wenn man das beste stück anderweitig nicht braucht?

sry der war jetzt böse aber das war lachmanns vorlage :X


----------



## QuakeFour (23. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> evtl wenn man das beste stück anderweitig nicht braucht?
> 
> sry der war jetzt böse aber das war lachmanns vorlage :X



Das ist bösartig, auch wenn Lachmann keine ab bekommt. ^^


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Genau weil mensch das Teil auch anderweitig braucht ;-) :-D


----------



## Badwitch22 (23. Februar 2010)

was is des überhaupt fürn piercing ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Welches meinst du? Ich denke hier wurden eigendlich alle gut beschrieben o.O


----------



## Badwitch22 (23. Februar 2010)

das industrial piercing ?! bin zu faul zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> Das ist bösartig, auch wenn Lachmann keine ab bekommt. ^^



glaubst aber auch nur du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry 4 ot :<


----------



## Destilatus (23. Februar 2010)

Badwitch22 schrieb:


> das industrial piercing ?! bin zu faul zum lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Dann viel spaß beim Lesen würde ich sagen....


----------



## Damokles (23. Februar 2010)

Mit so nem Metall im/am Körper, kann man dann aber nicht mehr in die Microwelle.
Da geht die dann kaputt von!
Hab ich mal gehört.
Ja. Hab ich! *klugscheiß*


----------



## rebotic (24. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Mit so nem Metall im/am Körper, kann man dann aber nicht mehr in die Microwelle.
> Da geht die dann kaputt von!
> Hab ich mal gehört.
> Ja. Hab ich! *klugscheiß*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herrlich

So btT. please ^^


----------



## Falathrim (24. Februar 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Mit so nem Metall im/am Körper, kann man dann aber nicht mehr in die Microwelle.
> Da geht die dann kaputt von!
> Hab ich mal gehört.
> Ja. Hab ich! *klugscheiß*



Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke Damokles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Februar 2010)

Kann mir evtl wer Infos dazu geben wie sehr ein Ohrloch am oberen Ohr schmerzt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Nummer 1 da


----------



## Asayur (24. Februar 2010)

Kann nicht sonderlich schmerzhaft sein, hab ich meinem Kollegen auch schon gestochen, müsste vom Schmerzhaftigkeitsgrad bei einem normalen Ohrring sein. (Keine Angst, mit professioneller Pistole, bei uns darf das offiziell nur ein Piercer machen, inoffiziell störts keine S** *g* und wir sind zum Schmuckgeschäft gegangen, der Verkäufer hat mir die "Pistole" eingestellt und angesetzt und ich durfte abdrücken und ja hat einen riesen Spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Was lässt am inneren Rechten oberarm machen??
> 
> Kremlin n Apadravya ist dass hier:
> 
> ...



Autsch. Ich kann mir den Schmerz zwar nicht vorstellen, aber sowas muss doch höllisch unangenehm sein, oder nicht? Und ob man damit bei Frauen so gut ankommt...ich weiß ja nicht. Ich für meinen Teil finde Piercings an solch intimen Stellen eher abstoßend. Brustwarzen, Schamlippen, sowas muss nicht sein.



Asayur schrieb:


> Kann nicht sonderlich schmerzhaft sein, hab ich meinem Kollegen auch schon gestochen, müsste vom Schmerzhaftigkeitsgrad bei einem normalen Ohrring sein. (Keine Angst, mit professioneller Pistole, bei uns darf das offiziell nur ein Piercer machen, inoffiziell störts keine S** *g* und wir sind zum Schmuckgeschäft gegangen, der Verkäufer hat mir die "Pistole" eingestellt und angesetzt und ich durfte abdrücken und ja hat einen riesen Spass gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich kann nur jedem dringend davon abraten, sich Piercings schiessen zu lassen. Das Gewebe wird dabei zertrümmert und die Wunde heilt deutlich schlechter, als wenn der Schmuck gestochen worden wäre.


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Autsch. Ich kann mir den Schmerz zwar nicht vorstellen, aber sowas muss doch höllisch unangenehm sein, oder nicht? Und ob man damit bei Frauen so gut ankommt...ich weiß ja nicht. Ich für meinen Teil finde Piercings an solch intimen Stellen eher abstoßend. Brustwarzen, Schamlippen, sowas muss nicht sein.
> 
> 
> Ich kann nur jedem dringend davon abraten, sich Piercings schiessen zu lassen. Das Gewebe wird dabei zertrümmert und die Wunde heilt deutlich schlechter, als wenn der Schmuck gestochen worden wäre.


Ich selbst bin auch dagegen wärre auch nichts für mich. ^^


----------



## Haxxler (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab letztens erst irgendwo den Begriff "Käseschneider-Effekt" gehört. Dort wurde gesagt, dass es öfters vorkommen kann, dass so Penis Piercing schlecht gestochen wurde und es dann bei einer Erektion nicht mehr richtig passt und tiefe Wunden in den Penis schneidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas würde ich nicht einmal meinem schlimmsten Feind wünschen.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Februar 2010)

danke für die alpträume haxxler -.-


----------



## Winipek (25. Februar 2010)

Uahhhh-der thread wird immer gruseliger ...oO^^ Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder mit vereiterten Piercings und er wird legendär *grusel*


----------



## Asayur (25. Februar 2010)

Hm... zum Glück ist gleich Mittag und ich musste ja unbedingt davor noch kurz hier rein schauen...
Ich glaube es wäre besser, wenn wir uns auf das Thema konzentrieren würden *g*

Zusammenfassend: Industrial Piercing tut lt. Angaben der User vermutlich recht weh, "normales" Knorpelpiercing im oberen Teil des Ohres ist ertragbar, stechen ist besser als schiessen *g*


----------



## lyluna22 (25. Februar 2010)

Also ich kann dazu nur beitragen dass es wohl ein ziemlich schmerzhaftes piercing(sind ja auch 2 löcher) ist, meine beste freundin hat 8 piercings insgesamt also mit den ohrdingern zusammen und sie ist kein zimperliches mädel, und meinte das die tatt2s und andren piercings angenehmer als des industrial waren

jedoch ist das hübsche ergebniss , vorausgesetzt du hast nen guten und auf hygiene achtenden piercer, ne super schmerzlinderung^^




wer tipfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Xelyna (25. Februar 2010)

Bauch tut nicht weg ! Aber das steht Männern wohl nicht so *g*
Mit Ohrdingern komm ich auf 7 unatürliche Löcher in meinem Körper <3


/e: Achja Industrial stell ich mich auch sehr schmerzhaft vor 
Und Intimpiercings find ich bäh... :x


----------



## Miss Mojo (25. Februar 2010)

Also "nen Stück Ohr wegstanzen" hört sich fies an.

Das heisst übrigens punchen und muss nicht sein, es kann auch normal gestochen werden.

Ja, es tut weh. Das Ohr heilt schwierig und es dauert bis zu 6 Monate das es abheilt. Das stechen an sich überlebt man wohl, geht ja schnell. danach kann es sehr weh tun.


----------



## Deanne (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte mal ein Piercing am Ohrknorpel und hab damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Es wurde damals noch geschossen, hat sehr geschmerzt und sich fies entzündet. Liegt wohl daran, dass Knorpelgewebe fester ist und nicht so gut heilt, wie Schleimhaut. Man muss zudem sehr sorgsam damit umgehen, sollte anfangs keine Mützen tragen und sich vorsichtig anziehen. Im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Piercings (Nostril, Snake Bites, Septum) war die Stelle am Ohr für mich persönlich definitiv am kompliziertesten.

Edit: Aber wiegesagt, die Erfahrung muss man selbst machen. Jeder Mensch empfindet Schmerz unterschiedlich.


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> der thread wird immer gruseliger ...^^ Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder mit vereiterten Piercings und er wird legendär


Bitte nicht sonst wird mir übel. ^^


----------



## Minati (25. Februar 2010)

Ich selbst hatte ein Helix (Bild mit den vielen Ohrpiercings - Nr.1). Selbstverständlich (!!!!!) gestochen. Es heilte nie ganz ab und irgendwann habe ich es rausgenommen. So war's bei mir - das heißt aber nicht, dass es dir ebenfalls so ergehen muss. Jeder Körper heilt anders, genauso wie jeder ein anderes Schmerzbewusstsein hat. Tatsache ist, dass Knorpel durchzustechen schwerer ist, als wenn du ein normales Lobe stechen würdest.  In der Regel sagt man, dass ein Knorpelpiercing an die 6 Monate zu, verheilen braucht. Aber das ist nur ein Richtwert. Wenn du es gut pflegst - nicht überpflegst -, ein wenig drauf aufpasst (mein Friseur ist damals ständig an meinem Helix hängengeblieben) und nicht dauernd dran rumspielst bzw. mit dreckigen Händen rangehst, dürfte der Heilungsprozess schnell vonstatten gehen.

Zum Thema Intimpiercings: Ihr fragt, warum lässt man sich sowas stechen? Ich frage euch, warum lasst ihr eure Haare wachsen, warum färbt ihr sie euch, warum seid ihr so gekleidet. Weil's gefällt - einfache Antwort. Und (das ist bei manchen eventuell auch ein kleiner Anreiz) es bereichert den Sex. Glaubt mir ;-)

Zum Thema Ohrlochpistole ... einfach mal bei Wiki vorbei schauen. Nicht sterilisierbar, stumpfer und zu enger Schmuck.

Hab ich noch was vergessen? Ach ja: Alte Haut sieht generell scheiße aus. Ob nun bunt oder nicht bunt. Ich tendiere zu bunt und Metall ;-)


----------



## m3o91 (25. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Uahhhh-der thread wird immer gruseliger ...oO^^ Jetzt noch ein paar Bilder mit vereiterten Piercings und er wird legendär *grusel*


----------



## Thoor (25. Februar 2010)

/reported


----------



## Dini (25. Februar 2010)

Verwarnung geht raus, ist ja nicht wahr, wo sind wir den hier!?


----------



## Thoor (27. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt für 99 Franken ein Helix stechen lassen bei so nem Studio, hät nicht gedacht das es so wenig schmerzt, klar brennt ein wenig aber mehr ist nicht... er hat mir jetzt so ein längeres stäbchen eingesetzt und gesagt ich soll in 4-6 wochen für ein kürzeres kommen ;> gefällt mir wirklich sehr schick, danke für all die Tipps  hat jemand noch paar pflege tipps?


----------



## Damokles (27. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ... hat jemand noch paar pflege tipps?



Denk dran, Hände weg von Microwellen!


----------



## Minati (1. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> hat jemand noch paar pflege tipps?




nicht mit den händen ran gehen. wenn du es sauber machst (du hast sicherlich entweder octinisept da oder ein piercingspray) dann raufsprühen und nicht (!!) das piercing drehen. bei octinisept ist es so, dass es automatisch in die löcher läuft. also: schön die patschehändchen vom piercing lassen ;-)


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

Wahnsinn, der Gedanke an das stechen, stanzen oder was auch immer, treibt mir schon die Tränen in die Augen. Gott bin ich weich.

Ab und an sieht man welche, an denen das echt gut aussieht - aber oftmals auch welche denen das irgendwie nicht steht, die sehen dann lächerlich aus. Obwohl - die würden vielleicht auch ohne so rüberkommen.


----------



## Thoor (1. März 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, der Gedanke an das stechen, stanzen oder was auch immer, treibt mir schon die Tränen in die Augen. Gott bin ich weich.
> 
> Ab und an sieht man welche, an denen das echt gut aussieht - aber oftmals auch welche denen das irgendwie nicht steht, die sehen dann lächerlich aus. Obwohl - die würden vielleicht auch ohne so rüberkommen.



jedem das sein....


----------



## Potpotom (2. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> jedem das sein....


Jopp, habe nichts dagegen - warum sollte ich auch?

Ich persönlich sterbe bei einer Impfung schon tausend Tode... da fällt sowas für mich aus. *g


----------



## Winipek (2. März 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Jopp, habe nichts dagegen - warum sollte ich auch?
> 
> Ich persönlich sterbe bei einer Impfung schon tausend Tode... da fällt sowas für mich aus. *g




Die ist ja auch viel gefährlicher. Schliesslich sterben daran ja auch immer ein paar


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hat jemand zufällig Zahlen, ob es nach nem Piercing schon mal zu einem Todesfall gekommen ist ?


----------



## Thoor (2. März 2010)

Ich hab das teil jetzt ja seit samstag ne, bis jetzt kein problem, war halt ziemlich rot und geschwollen aber ansich ok, nur schwillts jetzt immer mehr an und hinten beginnt der stecker ins fleisch zu schneiden, weh tun tuts eigentlich nicht.... ich hab jetzt eis genommen um die schwellung runterzukriegen und desinfiziere es regelmässig mit octenisept, hat jemand noch nen tipp für mich :>


----------



## Damokles (2. März 2010)

Meine Tips:

Amputation? (Ich kenn da jemanden, der Ohren sammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Ohrtransplantation? (Sind Ohrmuscheln eigentlich im Organspendeausweis enthalten?)
Zeites Ohr auch Piercen lassen, damit es gleich geschwollen aussieht? (Optional mit einem Hammer drauf schlagen lassen)
Im Theater mal nen Maskenbildner nach ner guten Abdeckschminke fragen?
Mal nen Arzt fragen, ob Elefantismus auch partiell auftreten kann?
Warten, bis es sich richtig entzündet und Eintritt für Deine eigene Freakshow verlangen?
Wenns Zähne bekommt, is nen Alien drin!
Auf jeden Fall wollen wir davon nen Foto sehen! (Schadenfreude ist immer noch die Beste)
Immer noch Finger weg von Microwellen! (Die gehen kaputt)
Bewirb Dich bei Star Trek als Ferengi?
Beantrage einen "Versehrten Ausweis". (Damit kommst Du günstiger ins Städtische Hallenbad)
Prahle bei den Tussis mit Deiner schlimmen Sexverletzung. (Vielleicht springt ja eine drauf an)

Mir fallen bestimmt noch viele Dinge ein, bin aber zu müde...

Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen
Damo


----------



## Minati (3. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab das teil jetzt ja seit samstag ne, bis jetzt kein problem, war halt ziemlich rot und geschwollen aber ansich ok, nur schwillts jetzt immer mehr an und hinten beginnt der stecker ins fleisch zu schneiden, weh tun tuts eigentlich nicht.... ich hab jetzt eis genommen um die schwellung runterzukriegen und desinfiziere es regelmässig mit octenisept, hat jemand noch nen tipp für mich :>





Am besten: geh zum Piercer und lass ihn rüberschauen . ich nehme mal stark an, dass er dir einen längeren Stab einsetzen wird. Hast du nen Metall- oder nen PTFE-Stab drin?
Und bitte das Eis nicht pur auf die Wunde - das kann zur Vvereisung führen


----------



## Deanne (3. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab das teil jetzt ja seit samstag ne, bis jetzt kein problem, war halt ziemlich rot und geschwollen aber ansich ok, nur schwillts jetzt immer mehr an und hinten beginnt der stecker ins fleisch zu schneiden, weh tun tuts eigentlich nicht.... ich hab jetzt eis genommen um die schwellung runterzukriegen und desinfiziere es regelmässig mit octenisept, hat jemand noch nen tipp für mich :>



Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon sagte, solltest du deinen Piercer aufsuchen. Vermutlich ist das Gewebe so stark geschwollen, dass der Schmuck zu kurz ist. 
Mit Octenisept solltest du es nicht übertreiben, man kann ein Piercing nämlich auch überpflegen und dann besteht die Gefahr, dass es nie richtig ausheilt. 
Ich vertraue seit Jahren auf kalten Kamillentee. Das beruhigt, desinfiziert und hemmt Entzündungen. Einfach mit einem Wattestäbchen auf die Wunde auftragen und regelmäßig wiederholen. Mir hat das immer sehr gut geholfen.

Edit: Bei Entzündungen und Schmerzen immer erst den Piercer aufsuchen, bevor man selbst an der Wunde herumdoktert. So verhindert man, dass durch unsachgemäße Behandlung Narben entstehen.


----------



## Thoor (3. März 2010)

Hmmm geschwollen ists immer noch, nur weniger und es ist nichtmehr rot.... den stab kann ich jetzt nach hinten und vorne schieben (nicht das ichs stundenlang mache, ist mir nur durch zufall aufgefallen beim duschen >.<), ich hab angst das es jetzt auseinanderfällt bzw aufgeht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd wohl morgen mal zum guten stecher fahren (HAHA SIEHST DU DAMO ICH KANNS AUCH!)


----------



## Damokles (3. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hmmm geschwollen ists immer noch, nur weniger und es ist nichtmehr rot.... den stab kann ich jetzt nach hinten und vorne schieben (nicht das ichs stundenlang mache, ist mir nur durch zufall aufgefallen beim duschen >.<), ich hab angst das es jetzt auseinanderfällt bzw aufgeht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lass Dein Ohr nicht hängen.
Früher oder später, kommst du in das Alter, in dem Du Dich darüber freust, wenn etwas anschwillt.


----------



## Thoor (3. März 2010)

Damokles schrieb:


> Lass Dein Ohr nicht hängen.
> Früher oder später, kommst du in das Alter, in dem Du Dich darüber freust, wenn etwas anschwillt.



jetzt gehts aber unter die gürtellinie, das thema wurde ausführlich auf den letzten seiten behandelt falls du unterschwellig auf ein von dir gewünschtes intimpiercing andeuten willst :>


----------



## Asayur (3. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> jetzt gehts aber unter die gürtellinie, das thema wurde ausführlich auf den letzten seiten behandelt falls du unterschwellig auf ein von dir gewünschtes intimpiercing andeuten willst :>



So danke ihr zwei, hab jetzt einen Lachflash.


----------



## rebotic (5. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt für 99 Franken ein Helix stechen lassen bei so nem Studio, hät nicht gedacht das es so wenig schmerzt, klar brennt ein wenig aber mehr ist nicht... er hat mir jetzt so ein längeres stäbchen eingesetzt und gesagt ich soll in 4-6 wochen für ein kürzeres kommen ;> gefällt mir wirklich sehr schick, danke für all die Tipps  hat jemand noch paar pflege tipps?



Octenisept ist nie verkehrt.1x Morgens 1x Abends.Die ersten 2 Wochen zumindest beim Ohr .
Danach ab und an mal.
Wundsekret immer vom Stab entfernen einmal täglich bei nem Rin funktioniert das mit drehen unter der Dusche gut.


----------

